# Silkies and dark brahmas!!!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

New group of little loves! Talked the hubby into the silkies and we always knew we wanted brahmas! So so so excited. I have to run down to the store and get a second feeder in the morning. Until then they are sitting in it :-/


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You are going to have so much fun watching those little angels grow up! You'll have to post lots of pics for me.  I don't have a silkie but sure would love one. Robopetz made me fall for Phoebe and now that he's working, I don't see pictures as often of her anymore. Now kaufranc has pics of Edith so that's keeping me content ... for now.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I knew tractor supply had two when we were on our way to get the brahmas. I wanted buff but they aren't easy to find in my area so I wanted the dark while they were available. On the way there I started showing my husband pictures of the silkies and talking up their personalities. He didn't seem too interested. But when we got there he asked about them and said we would take them!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I could squeal with happiness over all these teeny feathered feet! I'm going to leave them alone for a couple days, we washed some pasty butt off of a few and got them warm and settled. But once they are I'm going to love the day lights out of them! They look so unbelievably small compared to the week + old RIR and columbian rocks!! Didn't think I'd love this whole chicken keeper thing but I'm hopelessly in love!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My babies will run to me when they're outside. They have a whole big yard and yet they still will come to me. I'm glad I loved them so much as babies. My little yellow chicken especially. (Sorry it's sideways. That's never happened before.)


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohhhh barred rocks! That's our next breed to find. I wish we could have gotten them all at once. But this way does give me a chance with more one on one time with them. Our first batch fight over us when we reach into their brooder now. I want them to be pets, not just food producers. Since we have bought only straight run with the exception of two RIR pullets we are hoping we get at least 1-2 girls out of our groups. So we will get another 6 to add to the 12 and see what happens in a month or two. I'm hoping when I find barred rocks there will be some speckled Sussex too!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Speckled Sussex! Drool drool.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Holy pasty butt! We cleaned them all last night before we put them in the brooder. I was going to leave them alone today to adjust but couldn't help myself and picked one up. Good thing I did! Two were plugged up like crazy. Luckily my husband hadn't left for work yet so he helped me. Going to just keep checking them all the time now. They are so fluffy that I think it's just all sticking there. 

Any fans of despicable me? My girls and I have been saying "it's so fluffy I could die!" All morning.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Babies!! The silkies are kind of mean to the brahmas :-/


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My Brahma girls are the rule of the roost. No one argues with them! But they are real loves. Out of the heavy breeds they are my favorite so far (along with Cornish which I like for the opposite reason - they're not particularly lovable but they're smart as whips and get into trouble a lot. Need someone to keep you on your toes, right?) 

I hope to add different color brahmas to my flock some day when we have a larger property where they can free range. I saw some gold and silver laced ones and nearly died. Stunningly beautiful. Mine are all light brahmas. They have hawk-like faces which I just can't resist.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I wanted buff brahmas so badly! They are gorgeous! But these will grow up to be quite stunning as well. I never wanted RIRs but we grabbed a couple with the first 6 we bought. I'm pretty sure "Buffalo" is going to be my favorite! She's only 2 weeks old and has so much personality! If we open the brooder and call to her she flies to us. Mostly me because I'm home all day and spend a lot of time with them. 

I've done some bonding with these new ones today but the silkies seem high strung. The brahmas will eat from my hand, sit in it and let me pet them. The silkies want nothing to do with me. I hope in a week or so they are as friendly as the RIR and columbian rocks! Can't wait to see what my gender ratio is! Hoping at least one silkie is a hen, we will try to get fertilized eggs for her when she goes broody.


----------

